# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek naar medische zelftests

## JelleSimonz

Beste forumleden,

Eind augustus hoop ik mijn master Communicatiestudies aan de Universiteit Utrecht te hebben afgerond. Voor het zover is, moet ik eerst nog mijn stageonderzoek afronden. Daarbij wil om jullie hulp vragen.

Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die ooit een of meerdere medische zelftests hebben gebruikt, om zichzelf te testen op ziektes als kanker, HIV of tuberculose. Ik zou graag willen weten hoe mensen dit hebben ervaren, of ze op de hoogte zijn van nadelen van zelftests en vooral of/waarom ze liever thuis testen dan naar de huisarts gaan. 

Dus, vind je het niet erg om een helpende hand te bieden aan een of andere vreemde snuiter die uit het niets op een forum verschijnt, en heb jij ooit gebruik gemaakt van een zelftest? Stuur dan een mailtje naar [email protected] zodat we een afspraak kunnen maken voor een kort interviewtje via de telefoon of per e-mail. 

In ieder geval bedankt voor de aandacht, en hopelijk tot horens!

Groeten,

Jelle

----------

